# Internal flights



## magpie (Aug 26, 2010)

We are coming to australia for 7 weeks and will be travelling from Sydney to Adelaide first then we have hired a camper van from Alice Springs in November but I am having trouble finding a flight from Adelaide to Alice Springs. Also we will have luggage with us and see that you get cheap flights but no baggage allowance. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look at Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Domestic and International Airlines - Webjet.com.au for doing a search for all airlines and you may find Welcome To Tiger Airways may offer the best.
Once you find the cheapest fare and it will either be Tiger or Qantas, book direct with them.
Yes, there are often cheaper carryon restricted luggage flights promoted but there are also the normal tickets that can be bought and usually the same as in other countries and that the longer before a flight you buy tickets the cheaper you will get them.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You need to check Jetstar, Virgin and Tiger for flights where luggage allowance is allowed. I am sure they will allow it if you pay appropriate money for the ticket. I used Virgin a few years ago on Sydney - Gold Coast route and my luggage was accepted.


----------



## stephc (Jul 18, 2010)

magpie said:


> We are coming to australia for 7 weeks and will be travelling from Sydney to Adelaide first then we have hired a camper van from Alice Springs in November but I am having trouble finding a flight from Adelaide to Alice Springs. Also we will have luggage with us and see that you get cheap flights but no baggage allowance. Any advice would be appreciated.


Check out standbyrelocs it is not guarenteed but they do really cheap relocation deals and a lot of these are from Alice Springs. You can only book 2 weeks in advance. Also try skyscanner this is a really good price comparison website :O)

Good luck and happy travels...


----------



## 897nicole (Sep 25, 2010)

don't forget about Qantas, should have a larger baggage allowance.

congrates on coming to Aus


----------

